# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Tempura là món chiên yêu thích tại  asahi sushi 288 Bà Triệu

## hoatieu

Tempura là món chiên nổi tiếng ở Nhật Bản, có thể nói đây là món ăn điển hình của xứ sở mặt trời mọc. Tuy nó ra đời sau Sushi nhưng Tempura lại mang đến hương thơm, vị mới lạ nên nó được người Nhật đặc biệt yêu thích. Tại nhà hàng Asahi Sushi 288 Bà Triệu, các món Tempura được chế biến theo đúng phong cách của người Nhật sẽ mang tới cho bạn hương vị thơm ngon độc đáo.
Tempura là món chiên nổi tiếng ở Nhật Bản, có thể nói đây là món ăn điển hình của xứ sở mặt trời mọc. Tuy nó ra đời sau Sushi nhưng Tempura lại mang đến hương thơm, vị mới lạ nên nó được người Nhật đặc biệt yêu thích. Tại nhà hàng Asahi Sushi 288 Bà Triệu, các món Tempura được chế biến theo đúng phong cách của người Nhật sẽ mang tới cho bạn hương vị thơm ngon độc đáo. 

_
__Tempura tổng hợp_Người ta tin rằng người Nhật học được nghệ thuật rán bằng dầu của Trung Quốc vào thế kỷ thứ 7 hoặc thứ 8. Vào thời ấy, dầu ăn rất đắt, vì vậy hầu như chỉ có các chùa chiền mới có thức ăn rán dầu. Chỉ đến thế kỷ 16 và 17, sau khi văn hóa Âu châu du nhập vào Nhật thì dầu thực vật, một món rất thiết yếu để rán mới được sản xuất nhiều ở Nhật. Chẳng bao lâu sau, Tempura lan truyền khắp cả nước, đem lại một món ăn ưa thích vừa có nguồn gốc Trung Hoa, vừa có nguồn gốc Âu châu và đặc biệt là sự sáng tạo trong nghệ thuật ẩm thực Nhật Bản.
_Tempura tôm Nhật_Tempura là món chiên nổi tiếng ở Nhật Bản, có thể nói đây là món ăn điển hình của xứ sở mặt trời mọc. Tuy nó ra đời sau Sushi nhưng Tempura lại mang đến hương thơm, vị mới lạ nên nó được người Nhật đặc biệt yêu thích. Tại nhà hàng Asahi Sushi 288 Bà Triệu, các món Tempura được chế biến theo đúng phong cách của người Nhật sẽ mang tới cho bạn hương vị thơm ngon độc đáo.  

Tempura tổng hợpNgười ta tin rằng người Nhật học được nghệ thuật rán bằng dầu của Trung Quốc vào thế kỷ thứ 7 hoặc thứ 8. Vào thời ấy, dầu ăn rất đắt, vì vậy hầu như chỉ có các chùa chiền mới có thức ăn rán dầu. Chỉ đến thế kỷ 16 và 17, sau khi văn hóa Âu châu du nhập vào Nhật thì dầu thực vật, một món rất thiết yếu để rán mới được sản xuất nhiều ở Nhật. Chẳng bao lâu sau, Tempura lan truyền khắp cả nước, đem lại một món ăn ưa thích vừa có nguồn gốc Trung Hoa, vừa có nguồn gốc Âu châu và đặc biệt là sự sáng tạo trong nghệ thuật ẩm thực Nhật Bản. 

Tempura tôm NhậtTại sao chúng ta gọi món này là "Tempura" ? Một số người cho rằng từ này xuất phát từ Templo, tiếng Tây ban Nha có nghĩa là "Đền thờ". Có lẽ là như vậy, vì thức ăn rán trở nên phổ cập vào thời kỳ sôi động, khi nhiều yếu tố khác nhau trong văn hóa Âu châu du nhập vào Nhật Bản.Tempura trở thành món ăn được ưa thích tại Edo (Tokyo ngày nay), nền văn hóa đô thị phát triển sau khi thành phố này trở thành thủ đô chính trị của Nhật Bản vào thế kỷ thứ 17. Edo nằm gần biển nên có nhiều lươn biển và cá như kisu, haze và megochi. Những giống cá này thân nhỏ và có thịt trắng, khiến chúng trở thành thực phẩm lý tưởng để làm Tempura. Tại nhà hàng Triều Nhật Asahi Sushi, bạn có thể thưởng thức rất nhiều món Tempura như: Tempura tôm Nhật, Tempura rau tổng hợp, Tempura cua lột hay Tempura khoai lang, Tempura bí đỏ giòn giã vừa mới vớt khỏi chảo.

Lối nấu ăn của Nhật Bản dùng rất nhiều món biển. Một số người, nhất là người nước ngoài, không chịu được mùi tanh của cá và những món ăn biển, nhưng họ thích cá rán theo lối Tempura, vì mùi thơm của nguyên liệu được chiên bởi những bí quyết đặc biệt đã làm mất mùi tanh của cá.Người ta đặt Tempura trên bát cơm, rải một lớp xốt mỏng làm bằng nước lèo, xì dầu và mirin, cũng có thể ăn với mì kiều mạch. Hai món này gọi theo thứ tự trước sau là tendon và tempura-soba.Nguyên liệu để làm những món Tempura ở nhà hàng Triều Nhật – Asahi sushi được chọn lọc kĩ lưỡng. Đây phải là những nguyên liệu tươi đến độ có thể làm sashimi. Tôm Nhật, cua, cá, mực và các loại củ như cà rốt, khoai lang là những nguyên liệu làm tempura rất ngon. 

Các loại rau, nấm cũng là nguyên liệu tuyệt vời.Thực khách ở Asahi Sushi thường rắc một chút muối, vắt một chút nước chanh, chấm từng miếng tempura trong một chén nước sốt loãng gọi là tentsuyu, thưởng thức và cảm nhận hương vị nóng giòn tuyệt vời của Tempura.

*Nhà hàng Triều Nhật - Asahi Sushi*
*288 Bà Triệu, Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (04).39745945*
*Fax: (04).39745946*
*Website: asahisushi.vn*

----------

